# not sure what to do



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My heart breaks for you. Sounds like the poor guy is ready to go. But, it's always so painful for us. Prayers to you for this difficult time.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Curling of the toes would indicate a neurological deficit. I would get him to your vet to determine if it is something that can be treated, or, at least whether he can be made more comfortable. At 14 years old , he's lived a long and well loved life, obviously. Only you know in your heart if he is asking to be let go.

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd definitely get your boy a vet appointment. I'm sure they can make him more comfortable in some way.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

thinking of you guys 
we put our oliver to sleep last monday. *hugs to you*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, please tell your vet all of what you've shared with us and see if there is a way he can be made more comfortable and be able to have some quality of life. I'm sorry for your sweet boy and for you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't have any words of wisdom. I just wanted to say how I feel your pain and hope Rocky lets you know when he's ready. In my thoughts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry you are going through this, I have 3 goldens (10, 3 and 2) and they are all slipping and sliding this year in CT. 

Please call your vet and tell him all you wrote here, and ask what they think. They may be able to give him some relief. I have also used aqua therapy, acupuncture and chiropractic therapies to help my past goldens. Good luck.

He also may not be eating if he hasn't pooped - my dogs won't.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ifresa*

Ifresa

I am so sorry very sorry for what your boy, Rocky, and you are going through.
I would tell your vet what you wrote here and ask what they think..


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. My heart broke reading that. You've had some good advice here - I hope your vet can offer you something to make Rocky more comfortable. It may not be his time - but when it is, he'll let you know.

You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Hugs from Australia - sorry you are going through this


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. We will keep you and Rocky in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

I am struggling with the same issues right now with my Rosie. She is doing much the same after her latest spell.

Get your boy looked over well, and see what options there are. In the meantime, we'll keep praying for guidance for both of us.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't have any advice for you, but will keep you and Rocky in my prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope your vet can give you some options. It's so hard to know what's the right thing to do. When our Beau started experiencing neurological issues with his back end we consulted with an orthopedic specialist and he started us on some new medications. Some worked, others didn't. We also started him back up on acupuncture and that seemed to help the most. It's just amazing what acupuncture can do for so many issues and I'd certainly check it out as a possibility.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about what you're going through. I'm going through something similar with my Dru-Dru...he just turned 12 and he's been healthy his whole life, but we just learned that not only had he experienced a partial cruciate tear, he has severe arthritis on his spine over is hips and beyone the base of the tail.
He's on several joint supplements and on Rimadyl. However, I don't see a marked improvement. We opted not to do surgery for the tear since he's got a family history of anesthesia problems. 
He's starting to resent going up the stairs and getting into the car now. My courageous boy is really slowing down.
It's so hard to see them slip away. Many hugs to you and your sweet boy.


----------



## lfresa (Feb 21, 2011)

*Thanks everyone*

I knew there was a reason I found this web site yesterday. Just reading everyone's replies has made me feel better knowing you all know how I feel. I slept on the couch next to him last night. I tried feeding him by hand he only had about 5 kibbles then my husband stood him up and he went to walk and fell back down after a couple of minutes. I just pray I have the strength to do whats right for him. I am going to call the vet this morning to ask for some guidance. Just feel so lonely right now, Hugs to everyone, Lisa... will update later


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I feel for you so much. Having lived with a very old dog, I empathize with how hard it is to witness a vibrant dear friend lose the light in his eyes. It is humbling and scary. Best wishes to you in this tough stage.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Sending prayers for you and Rocky. It is so hard to see our pups get old. 14 is wonderful but it is never long enough.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa*

Lisa

Praying for strength for you.
Praying for your Rocky boy.
I know you will do what is most loving, and kindest for him.
I was in this position March and December of last year.


----------



## lfresa (Feb 21, 2011)

*vet at 9:45*

I called my vet and he told me to bring him in. I never thought that maybe he could be in kidney failure. I just spoke to my friend who had 4 dogs. Has not take anything to drink either. Poor boy, but I will make the decision what is best for him. He comes first right now. Figures it is snowing outside here. Make the drive much worse. My 18 and 16 year old will come with me. Just wish my husband didn't have to go to work. He knows he would come home if needed. I have to be strong for my boy this morning. He is just getting tons of hugs and kisses this morning. Lisa... will update when I get home


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

lfresa said:


> I called my vet and he told me to bring him in. I never thought that maybe he could be in kidney failure. I just spoke to my friend who had 4 dogs. Has not take anything to drink either. Poor boy, but I will make the decision what is best for him. He comes first right now. Figures it is snowing outside here. Make the drive much worse. My 18 and 16 year old will come with me. Just wish my husband didn't have to go to work. He knows he would come home if needed. I have to be strong for my boy this morning. He is just getting tons of hugs and kisses this morning. Lisa... will update when I get home


Best of luck at the vets .. thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Strength to you dear, it sounds very much like the way my Jake was in the end - he had gotten so frail. 

What's the wag-o-meter doing? If it has stopped or barely wagging then it's time. A Golden's joy in life is measured through it's tail.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa*

Lisa

I will be praying for you and your boy, Rocky. 
Make sure your husband will be checking his voice mail and cell phone for messages.
When we had to put our Smooch to sleep on Dec. 7, Ken had to go to work, too, and he forgot his cell phone at his desk while he went to a meeting.
I kept calling and calling him, until I got him and Ken came right over to be with Smooch and me.

P.S. You will do fine in the snow and I'm glad your kids are going. I had to drive with Smooch alone in the sleet and I prayed to God all the way and he guided me there.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I will be thinking of you and Rocky this morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa*

Lisa

My thoughts and prayers go with you and Rocky this morning.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Lisa, my thoughts and prayers are with you and Rocky. I am so very sorry that you all are going through this. It is just heartbreaking....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rocky is in my prayers this morning. ((HUGS))


----------



## lfresa (Feb 21, 2011)

*He is now over the rainbow*

Rocky has now the most beautiful pair of wings. The vet said he was having some kind of neurological problem and could tell he was fading fast since his well care visit that was on Jan 17th. So happy I could relieve him of his pain. No sense of keeping him when he lost in interest in eating, walking, tail wagging etc. He went into the most peaceful sleep. I hope he knows how much he was loved.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost Rocky, I hope you find peace in all the memories he left for you and your family. (((HUGS)))

Rest In Peace Sweet Rocky.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this news this morning. I am relieved that he is no longer suffering and I'm sure he is looking down on you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

lfresa said:


> Rocky has now the most beautiful pair of wings. The vet said he was having some kind of neurological problem and could tell he was fading fast since his well care visit that was on Jan 17th. So happy I could relieve him of his pain. No sense of keeping him when he lost in interest in eating, walking, tail wagging etc. He went into the most peaceful sleep. I hope he knows how much he was loved.


I am so sorry, but you gave him your final loving gift. He knows how very much he was loved and no doubt is sending you his thank yous already for letting him go when he showed you it was time.

Run freely at the Bridge Rocky


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa*

Lisa

I am sure that Rocky knew how much he was loved-you gave him the GREATEST GIFT of all-a peaceful passing, because you all loved him so.

Rest in peace, Dear Rocky-I am sure my Smooch and Snobear will meet you at the Rainbow Brodge.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry you are at this crossroads. But I have no doubt that the decision you made was with the deepest of love and his best interests at heart.


----------



## Jo's Goldens (Jan 23, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. May Rocky rest peacefully.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Lisa. This is the hardest part of bringing these dear souls into our lives. He is at peace now. Sending you comforting thoughts.

And a belated welcome. I'm glad you found us. Please stay.. this is a wonderful place for comfort from people who understand.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. I hope all the wonderful memories you have of your special boy bring you comfort in the coming days. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Rocky


----------



## lfresa (Feb 21, 2011)

*guilt*

Why do I feel so guilty??? I know in my heart what I did was right but ...... 

I think the thing was he did not look sick. It figures his tail has not wagged in weeks and we put him on the table and he wags his tail. I think he was telling me it was okay. I still have my Adrian at home. See we named her Adrian because of Rocky. I think taking her to the dog park on a snowy day is just the thing right now. Talk to you guys soon. You are all special people!! Thanks for all your support, Lisa


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ifresa*

Ifresa

You are not unusual. I think many of us feel some guilt and do a little second guessing.
If it helps, my Smooch wagged her tail, too, but my vet said he thought she was in pain and having trouble breathing and we had to do what was right for her. I think dogs wag their tails, even when they are VERY ILL.
YOU did what was right. 
Keep talking to us here-we have all been through this and can offer one another support.

Great idea about the dog park=you and Adrian will be good medicine for one another.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. As I was told and firmly believe, better a day too soon than an hour too late. Your love for your boy is so great that you've taken on his pain so that he could be rid of it. Bless you. And, Rocky, godspeed you sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I agree completely-better too soon than too late.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about Rocky. Please don't feel guilty. You were brave today and put Rocky's needs first. He knew he was loved.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I think we all feel guilty with the "what if?" but it sure didn't sound like your boy was going to rebound. 

RIP Rocky - my condolences to your family.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

R.I.P., Rocky - run free. Prayers for you and your family - it's so, so hard.

I kind of think that last tail wag is "I love you, thank you for loving me enough to know this is my time".


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Rocky. It is so hard but you can have no doubts he had a long happy life. Godspeed dear boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family. Run free at the bridge Rocky.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

RIP Rocky, how fortunate you were to have a mom who listened to you when you told her you needed your angel wings. Lisa, I am so very sorry for your loss. I think you fall more in love with them with each passing year, so even after a wonderful, long life....it's just so darned hard.


----------



## lfresa (Feb 21, 2011)

*another day*

I have the best neighbors ever. One brought over dinner, the other her two girls made home made cards, fruit arrangement and a beautiful poem. Rocky was one of their favorite dogs in the neighborhood. Waking up today the house felt to empty. My 6 year old Golden just laid on his bed yesterday and did not get up even for a piece of cheese which is unheard of. I believe she is grieving also. I am sure my first Golden was at the pearly gates waiting for him with a ball in her mouth. They grew up together also. Can't wait until his remains are home with me where he belongs. Taking today off from work to bring cupcakes to the groomer and vet who has taken care of him for almost 14 wonderful years. Thanks everyone, Lisa.. my older son who is taking this hard read all your posts. He was amazed to say the least.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa*

Lisa

Just remember, Rocky knows how much you all loved him and that you gave him the last ultimate gift of love, by setting him free!! 

You sure do have wonderful neighbors-that is wonderful.

I know the EMPTY FEELING so well. We've always had two dogs so when we lost one, we still had the other-THank GOD- but THE HOUSE still felt so empty.
Guess for us we always have to have two to love.

I know that Rocky would THANK YOU, if he could and I'm sure your other Golden is grieving.

I felt very comforted to pick up my Snobear and my Smooch's ashes-they were back home.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

While it is so hard not to second guess our decisions regarding releasing our loved ones, when we do have to make that decision it is out of complete love for our dogs. I believe with all my heart that they know that and love us for giving this gift of release to them in return for the pure love they have given us. Rest in peace Rocky.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Rocky. Please dont doubt yourself, you did the last most loving thing you could do for the dog you loved so much. I think Rocky wagged his tail to tell you "Thank You..and I love you"
He is waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for you Lisa happy and pain free playing with or Golden Angels. xxoo


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

I will always remember these lines by the cowboy poet, Baxter Black:


> I loved Old Blue as much as a man
> Can love a man's best friend.
> 
> When his time came,
> ...


Never easy, but be assured that you did the right thing. Hugs and prayers to you.


----------

